# Was ist der document root und wie muss er beim .htaccess angegeben werden ?



## utopie (31. Mai 2003)

Moin!

Ich versuche nun schon seit stunden .htaccess ans laufen zu bringen.
Verweist mich bitte nicht an das tutorial im internet-forum. Da könnt ihr nachlesen, wie es mir ergangen ist.
Nun hier ein simples bsp ->

Ich hab einen webspace 
Auf dem webspace greife ich per ftp zu
Mein homefolder ist '/'
In diesem hf habe ich ein directory erstellt : '/pwlondon'
Diesen ordner möchte ich gerne per .htaccess schützen
Dazu habe ich die datei '.htaccess' in den ordner abgelegt mit folgendem code

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Service-Bereich"
AuthUserFile /home/awmspace/freehost/saneandsound/pwlondon/private/.htusers
require user gerd
# '/home/awmspace/freehost/ihr_account' wurde mir
# vom hoster als server root angegeben
```
Im ordner pwlondon befindet sich ein unterordner 'private'
In diesem ordner befindet die datei '.htusers'
mit folgendem code

```
gerd:gerd
```

Nun...das ganze klappt insoweit, als dass eine passwortabfrage erscheint, leider kann man sich nicht einloggen mit gerd : gerd 
Falls jm den Fehler entdeckt hat, bitte melden...ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar...und lest euch ruhig meinen post durch -> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials106.html


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (31. Mai 2003)

Das liegt ganz einfach da dran das du in der htuser nicht einfach so einen Benutzer anlegen kannst, sondern das Passwort mit "crypt" noch verschlüsseln musst.
Sollte dir eigentlich im Tutorial aufgefallen sein! 

Dazu gibt es eine Menge Seiten im Netz mit denen das geht.
Beispiel: 
http://resma.net/tutorials/htaccess.php

Danach würde gerd:gerd so aussehen:
gerd:.MYmr2CwoWpoA


----------



## utopie (31. Mai 2003)

Nein scheinbar war es das auch nicht. Ich benutzte win32. Muss ich da nicht irgendwas mit md5 benutzen ???? Ich hab aber keine ahnung auf was der webserver läuft...

MfG
Utopue


----------

